# Bombies Automatic, Act One: Predator, survival of the fittest



## Alex (1/9/15)

Bombies Automatic, Act One: Predator, survival of the fittest. self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 11 hours ago by _Bombies

Hi reddit, I'm back.



Two weeks ago, I announced Bombies Automatic. Today, it's my pleasure to announce...



*Predator*. Here is the backstory, if you are curious[1] .



Predator[2] , what is it exactly? After my employees and I fine-tuned the initial five flavors, I asked them if they wanted this to go under Bombies or something different. "_We want to do something this industry hasn't done before."_ ****, that's exactly what I wanted to hear.



So together we worked the costs and arrived at the price we needed to sell, in massive volume, to still strike a profit:


$7, for a 30 ml.


$25, for a 120 ml.

But premium flavors and price alone wouldn't change the game. The juice needed to be pre-steeped, ready to vape as soon as the customers received it. The major technical challenge was scaling the process to handle large volumes. Most industrial hotplate stirrers could only handle 20 lbs, and highly specialized mixing apparatus scale in cost dramatically. The only logical solution was to build our own. Having no experience in pre-steeping, I called up an expert on the matter: /u/project_twenty5oh1 [3] of Bigglesworth Labs. Together, we conceptualized and designed a mixer that would take steeping out of the equation. This is now in use for Predator and will slowly transition to all other companies.



The business ideology behind Predator is to bring complex, affordable flavors to consumers, with a god damn lightning shipping speed. If I still have your interest, these are our initial 5 ADV flavor profiles:

*Abyss*: Honeydew Cream

*Phantom*: Strawberry Drink (tastes like Yoohoo Strawberry Drink)

*Light*: Cereal Cupcake

*Dark*: Vanilla Almond Scotch

*Redux*: Strawberry Banana Smoothie



*Coupon*

If you post a review about Predator on social media (reddit, instagram, facebook), we'll give you a $5.00 single-use coupon for your next order. Grab the next bottle of Predator for only $2.00! Just send the review link to jan@bombies.com[4] and he'll swing a code your way. Limit one per household.



*Giveaway Time*

I'm giving away the full line in beautiful 30 ml glass bottles for 20 winners. International redditors, feel free to apply. To enter, simply enter the following comment:

Let me in b.

Stipulations are as follows: Must be 18+, winners will be required to show ID after contest ends.



*One More Thing*

Bombies Automatic[5] , I received close to 200 inquires. Apologies if I haven't responded, I am slowly going through my emails and you should receive a reply soon if you haven't already. The next Bombies Automatic client is set to be released in the very near future and we will be exploring additional candidates soon.



_keep_



_slaying_



_boi_[6]


1111 comments
save
give gold
report
hide all child comments
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...mbies_automatic_act_one_predator_survival_of/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/9/15)

Well, well ***** done. A manufacturer finally catches a damn wake up and smells the coffee... which does not cost $22 for 30ml.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

